# A question



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Im a huge rescue advocate. I have a 2.5y/o gsd. Any how, I saw a GSD on craigslist. I looked at the add and it was for a non-spayed female. I emailed the lady and she called me. She said she is moving and cannot take the dog. Ok. Then she tells me she is a foster for a local GSD rescue. now, why would she not want to rehome her GSD thru the rescue as opposed to doing it on craigslist? Also, working with a rescue, why didnt she spay her dog? she mentioned that she was going to continue working with the rescue group, and her dog wasnt a rescue. UGH! It just baffles me. I am a member of the GSDC. I am picking up this dog tomorrow so she doesnt fall into the wrong hands. But why wont she practice what she preaches? I did see pics so far, she looks great.


----------



## romeosmom (Mar 27, 2008)

Good questions? There are so many red flags on Craigslist!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: TaylorInKSI am picking up this dog tomorrow so she doesnt fall into the wrong hands. But why wont she practice what she preaches? I did see pics so far, she looks great.


Be real nice to her, talk her up and find out what rescue she's working with. Then go home and CALL THEM!! They might not know what's going on and wouls really appreciate the heads up.

Or they DO know and don't care and then you can tell us so we know what rescue is bad.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

She's moving and can't take the dog - but she will continue to keep working with the gsd rescue?

Good job getting this dog from her - I agree with Lauri. Get a conversation going so you can find out what rescue has her 'assistance'. If they are reputable they would want to know.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

I am picking up the dog today around 3 actually. I do know the rescue and have been in contact with a few volunteers about the issue. 1 of which is part of this board, although I know there is atleast 1 other member on GS.com. I could not let this dog go to someone else on cl for breeding or to be a yard ornament. Im bringing her home. My il's have been looking for a GSD thats over a year old as a companion so Im going to see if she will work out for them. she will be spayed and vetted. the lady is nice but it just bothered me so much that she isnt using the rescue she had access to. This dog was not part of the rescue group. I asked her. Anyhow, I was hoping to get some good responses. Thanks so much. I cannot wait to meet this girl.


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you for helping this dog. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

I am glad you helped the dog. 

It is very interesting and confusing as to why she did not work with the rescue. I wish the answer to that was known. 

It is terrible to me that someone who volunteered for a rescue would put a unspayed dog on Criaglist. (But I hate to judge, maybe she was broke and HAD to relocate, you never know til you walk in someone's shoes). 

Is the dog safe with you now?


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

No...if you are a rescue person...this goes against everything you believe in....on so many levels. 

You would try to get the dog into the rescue you belong to...if they couldn't help ( and I am hard pressed to think they wouldn't help ...it's not like they would have to find a foster home for it) ...you would try reaching out to other rescues. You would ask a rescue to courtesy post.


----------



## OkieAmazon (Jun 14, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Skye'sMomShe's moving and can't take the dog



Aaaarghhh!! Oh if only I had a dollar for every time this pathetic excuse is used. I could give every rescue GSD in the country a home. To me that's like saying,"Well, the place I'm moving doesn't accept children, so sorry, Bucko! Out you go!"


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Yes - and my point was why can't she take this dog but she can still take rescue dogs.









I'm glad this one is going to be safe.


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

Belle (the dog) is gorgeous. She is a good girl and has very good nerve. the kids dont startle her at all. she is wonderful with them. She was in good condition. Im so very happy that I found her. I took her to petsmart for a new collar and another leash. I only had a slip leash on me. she heeled and was fantastic in there. She weighs in at a good 62.3lbs. She is definately european working lines for sure. She is gorgeous. i will post a pic in a few minutes. I have to upload some real quick. I took her to my inlaws house where my gsd and their beagle mix were. She wanted to play instantly. Arwen (my gsd) liked Belle and Ace the mutt loved her instantly. Of course the inlaws thought she gorgeous. She is being spayed within the next 2 weeks. Im not sure of the exact date.


----------



## Daisy1986 (Jul 9, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: myamomNo...if you are a rescue person...this goes against everything you believe in....on so many levels.
> 
> You would try to get the dog into the rescue you belong to...if they couldn't help ( and I am hard pressed to think they wouldn't help ...it's not like they would have to find a foster home for it) ...you would try reaching out to other rescues. You would ask a rescue to courtesy post.


Mary Ann tried to PM you....you are full..


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

she tried to pm me? or the other poster? I cleared out my inbox


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I agree and personally have dealt with a few rescues in the KC area, including placing one with our rescue group. 

The original OP's post at best, might be a bit mis-leading, or at least the comments on Craig's list.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

She's trying to pm me....cleaning out now...sorry!


----------



## Taylor (Apr 7, 2009)

thats okay.


----------

